# 67' REAR spring isolators



## jessek (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm doing my rear CA bushings and ordered new spring isolators from summit. problem is the inner diameter is too small to fit around the protrusion where the frame seats on the frame. The part number on the package was global suspension GLS-1306 and the actual part says prothane 60558. I wonder whats the deal.. can someone give me a part number that they have experience with that actually works? Thanks ahead for any advise.


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

Hmmm that '67 should be the same as my '66 with a large diameter top coil. not sure man.. They are sort of all the same diameter at the frame i believe. Call OPGI or year one, they will get it right the first time but youll pay for it.


----------



## jessek (Jun 24, 2013)

The springs that came out of it were the pig tail on both ends and the moog replacements I ordered show the same. It looks as though they changed the spring type in 67. Thanks for the reply


----------

